# My new cichlid



## rsucre (Jun 1, 2008)

Is this a Metriaclima estherae? Must be very young (it is just 1.5" long right now), very pale orange body, pale blue fins, orange eyes (seems albino).

Here's the picture: http://picasaweb.google.com/rsucre/MyNewCichlids/photo#5208233827135415970

Thanks in advance.

Rimsky


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Hard to tell with this picture, could you take a few more, including a profile pic?

Thanks


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

As Fogel said, it's very hard to tell from that picture, and more shots will help immensely - but from that picture it doesn't look like an estherae to me. Again though, better pictures are necessary.


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

fish does look albino, not sure what kind though.


----------



## rsucre (Jun 1, 2008)

Hope this additional pics help. Sorry for the low quality, I can't get my camera to focus the fast moving fish.

http://picasaweb.google.com/rsucre/OrangeBlue


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

Shape, head in particular, doesn't look estherae to me. I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## rsucre (Jun 1, 2008)

No luck identifying this one? Is this because of the quality of the pics? Then I can try to get better ones.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It is albino and is clearly not M. estherae

Not sure what thou


----------

